# A few rabbits for dinner



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Took my Dad and my boys out for an afternoon rabbit hunt and had a great time.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice shooting!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya gotta love that!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

The boys loved it, they have been rabbit hunting around the house for days.


----------

